# Dometic Fridge RM6401L



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We are trying to obtain a replacement electro magnetic valve marked 4139/27 Orkli which fits in the main valve at the end of the thermo-couple.

Dometic do not seem interested in helping and Orkli UK Suppliers seem to have to buy these from the Spanish Manufacturers in vast numbers. 

Any ideas please, apart from Peter Hambleton who advises they no longer send out parts?

Keith


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/gas/dometic-electrolux_spares.aspx

Do some spares and their mail order is very quick, but may not have that sort of specalised part, may be worth contacting them tho even if it is not listed on their web site


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.leisuretechservices.co.uk

Try this company,ask for jeff he is very good with dometic fridges.

Bob


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Keith, the reason you cant get one is that they are not supplied seperately only as a complete gas valve assembly fom Leisure Spares or similar, Steve


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. No luck as yet.

Trouble with buying the whole unit Steve is the price! as we are not totally sure that is where the problem lies.

However, giving the fridge a bit of a service tomorrow to see if that helps. It hasn't before but you never know!!!!!!!!

Keith


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Keith, What exactly is the problem? I am assuming you cannot keep the flame lit. If so it is 1, thermocouple incorrectly fitted, 2, defective thermocouple or 3, defective gas valve. If you need any advice PM me for phone number, Steve


----------

